# was bored and re did my tank



## sirfishmaster (Nov 10, 2008)

i was bored of my old design.......so i re designed it...i like it spite the fake plants.......cant wait for these guys to get bigger.


any comments?


----------



## Marty (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks great thanks for the vid


----------



## TheCheeseWizz (Dec 9, 2008)

Looks awesome. Is that driftwood or rocks, I cant tell. What size tank is it.


----------



## sirfishmaster (Nov 10, 2008)

TheCheeseWizz said:


> Looks awesome. Is that driftwood or rocks, I cant tell. What size tank is it.



it is hard to tell, this is a 70-gallon. The rocks are homemade using cement and crushed coral sand....there are some "drift wood looking pieces" those are plastic...once algae gets on them a bit more they look more natural.


thanks


----------

